# Questions about entries



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Are there any rules about entering the contest? How many entries? Can it be edited?


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi,

Each member can enter one picture per contest at http://www.bettafish.com/contests.php. You can remove your entry and enter a new one any time before voting begins.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks! Can anything be edited?


----------

